# Fat bikes after cancer and heart problems



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

66 years old and in the last stages of my cancer treatment . I have not ridden my bikes in 4-5 years and very little 3-4 years be for that . Too celebrate the end of my cancer treatments I bought myself my dream bike . A 2015 Bucksaw 2 . I am over weight and very weak . I plan on staying on dirt roods for the first 1-2 weeks . .8 mi. on my first ride then 2 mi. today . Very little work brings a lot of pain . I hope to ride 5-6 days a week but take it slow . I plan on loosing 50 lb. by spring . I have lost 25 by hiking and kayaking . My fat bike makes me feel like a kid . Any suggestions on how best to get back in shape with out heating myself . Thank you


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This isn't an issue limited to the 50+ crowd. I went through cancer treatment before I was 30, and got back into riding afterwards. It was a few years before I got my Bucksaw, though.

Take it easy, is my biggest recommendation. My treatment involved some time in a medically-induced coma, so I had a whole host of physical limitations associated with that. I actually started my bike work on a stationary trainer with a heart rate monitor, keeping my max HR under 150 as per doctor's orders.

Once my doc gave me permission to go farther, I started riding around the neighborhood, which was mostly flat but with a couple very gradual hills that helped me out a lot. Then I moved up to longer pavement rides, with bigger hills (that I had to walk at first) on a daily commute. As I got stronger, I was able to mix in a little bit of dirt path on the commute before taking my mountain bike out onto actual trails. I took up yoga to help me with stretching, flexibility, and some core strength.

Right about the time I got strong enough to start doing short mtb rides, I started some other training, too.

I got into the Cancer to 5k program and did some running work for about 4 or 5 months with a coach. I also hired a personal trainer at the university rec center and he got me lifting some weights and working on my upper body and some body weight exercises for balance. 

My weight fluctuated a lot. At first, I lost probably 15-20lbs. Once I got a diagnosis and started treatment, the weight loss stopped and my doctors put a priority on gaining weight back. I ended up gaining close to 50lbs, then, and was overweight. I managed to drop about 20lbs from there and that's where I've been holding for the past few years.

Number one, I'd suggest talking to your docs about wanting to make fitness a priority. Quite a few cancer docs have very little concept about introducing exercise post-treatment. Find one that does. After that, I'd suggest hiring a coach or a trainer to help you find your weaknesses and build workouts to address them, and make sure you don't overdo it.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

I got back into bicycles because of heart blood pressure issue.
The first month I rode about 12kms a day. Kept at it and worked up to 35kms rides.
Lately been going on long bike camping trips and can ride 100kms a day pretty easily. It hurts some but I'm much stronger than I was a year ago. I'm 59.


Makes sure that the bike fits you and keep at it. A comfortable seat counts for a lot.


----------



## vancouver (Feb 17, 2012)

RIng said:


> 66 years old and in the last stages of my cancer treatment . I have not ridden my bikes in 4-5 years and very little 3-4 years be for that . Too celebrate the end of my cancer treatments I bought myself my dream bike . A 2015 Bucksaw 2 . I am over weight and very weak . I plan on staying on dirt roods for the first 1-2 weeks . .8 mi. on my first ride then 2 mi. today . Very little work brings a lot of pain . I hope to ride 5-6 days a week but take it slow . I plan on loosing 50 lb. by spring . I have lost 25 by hiking and kayaking . My fat bike makes me feel like a kid . Any suggestions on how best to get back in shape with out heating myself . Thank you


Hey. Congrats on getting through it. I am a little younger than you and completed ABVD for Hodgkin's last year. A short but punishing protocol.

I think what the other guys are saying is a good place to start. Talk with your oncologist and find out where you can consult a researcher or specialist that works with cancer patients and exercise.

On your own, use a hr monitor and remember that exercise is good but rest will help you get stronger faster than overdoing it.

The hr monitor can help by determining if you are rested enough by checking your resting hr while standing and relaxed. Do this about an hour before you plan to go out. If it is low. Go for it. On the other hand if it is very high a rest day is recommended. This was my experience.

I would also note that walking is one of the finest forms of active rest you can do. On the rest days this could prove very valuable. It is a perfect compliment for your riding.

During my recovery period I rode every 2 days on the road with my mtb. I discovered that every 3 days with some walking was better. Your experience migh be different.

I would start off slow and build towards it even if you are feeling great. Recovering from treatments requires some patience.

Your weight loss can be affected by some medications you might be taking post treatment. You should discuss this with your dr to see if that is the case.

Typically, dietary adjustments can be more effective at helping to optimize your weight than exercise. Both are of course important.

You may find that adjusting your carbohydrate intake a little lower (if is high) could be beneficial. In my case I have found cutting most grain and sugar highly beneficial ( a more of a moderate carbohydrate intake). Your results may vary.

I would stress again that making sure you balance your exertion with rest is really important at the beginning. And active rest, ie walking, is a great way to get moving and rebuild the cardiovascular system.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

Went through surgery and radiation treatments 5 years ago (47 at the time). Changed diet (cut out processed and high sugar foods). Walking/running definitely helps with the weight loss. I started walking/running on a treadmill then moved on to spin classes (all with a heart monitor). I lost 50 lbs and got off of all medications. I now have a fat bike and love riding year around.


----------



## vancouver (Feb 17, 2012)

jpa102 said:


> Went through surgery and radiation treatments 5 years ago (47 at the time). Changed diet (cut out processed and high sugar foods). Walking/running definitely helps with the weight loss. I started walking/running on a treadmill then moved on to spin classes (all with a heart monitor). I lost 50 lbs and got off of all medications. I now have a fat bike and love riding year around.


Right on!

I was 44 at diagnosis. My experience with weight was highlighted by the fact that I was on Isoniazid for latent tuberculosis. It's standard procedure prior to chemotherapy if you have ever been exposed. The protocol lasts for 9 months.
What I didn't expect was although i was very active post treatment (and reasonably active during), my weight went up 6-7 pounds during recovery and was 12 pounds higher than normal over last summer. My weight normalized within 2-3 weeks of finishing the Isoniazid treatment. My normal seasonal fluctuation is back to normal this year.

The one thing that many cancer patients should know is that you will typically follow your blood values back during recovery. That is, while the red blood cells turn over every 7-14 days, hemoglobin turns over around 1% per day. As these values gradually improve your fitness will seem to increase more rapidly and fatigue will likely be less. Working on a fitness base when you feel less than perfect is rewarded a little later in other words.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Ride gravel roads and keep hydrated. You will love the fatbike.


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies . I am taking it slow . 3 days of 90+ weather has really slowed me down .


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

HI I took my 2 mi. dirt road ride on my bucksaw this AM to avoid the 90 temp. On the way out it is 1/3 up and 2/3 down , coming back it is 2/3 up and 1/3 down . I ride the first mi. then stop and stretch and turn around and ride back . I am walking 200 - 300 yd, on the way back . I am thinking I might be better off getting my road bike out and taking it too the valley where I can get some longer rides in with out bigger hills . I think I will try mixing it up with both . I so much want to get into the woods but know I am not ready for that .


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

I will be starting Hyperbaric treatments next Tuesday . 6 days a week ,3 hr. with 45 min. drive each way , 30 days minimum , most likely several months . After my Dr. app. today I went to the Pine BUSH in Albany too look it over . I walked 3-4 mi. of trails . I think it will be a great place for me to get back into shape . Rolling hills with little if any technical stuff , some deeper sand . The area is 20 min. from Dr. It should be fun on my Bucksaw . Ya- Hoo hope to be in the woods soon .


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I was still fairly new to mtb and dh when I was diagnosed with breast cancer in 2010. I transitioned back to riding 2 weeks post surgery. I continued to ride when I began chemo (T & C treatments were every 3 weeks). I rode the easier dh laps and paced myself. As my treatments continued I had good days and bad days (joint pain and I felt flu-like). I went through 4 weeks of radiation followed by another year of chemo (Herceptin which didn't have the devastating side effects). I continued to ride trails and dh within my limits. What I had in my favour was having a good fitness level, and healthy diet prior to the Big C. I did what I could to stay active during my treatments (which I endured for 2 years) and continuing to ride made me feel normal. And led to an awesome recovery

Today I remain cancer free and I am the healthiest, fittest, and strongest I have ever been.

good luck RIng


----------

